# Vapes on Stage



## Neal (5/4/17)

Hello all,

Played a solo gig last week and photographer kindly sent me a couple of pics. Damn, you know you getting old when photographer thinks your vape device is more attractive than your face... Would be interested to see other forumites pics of vape gear on stage.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine (5/4/17)

Very cool pic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Neal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Played a solo gig last week and photographer kindly sent me a couple of pics. Damn, you know you getting old when photographer thinks your vape device is more attractive than your face... Would be interested to see other forumites pics of vape gear on stage.



Very nice @Neal - so cool
What music do you play in these sorts of gigs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (8/4/17)

Silver said:


> Very nice @Neal - so cool
> What music do you play in these sorts of gigs?



Thanks mate,
Mostly jazz, along the lines of Joe Pass with a couple of older blues numbers. Been playing more than 40 years, can't work out why I am still rubbish...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

Neal said:


> Thanks mate,
> Mostly jazz, along the lines of Joe Pass with a couple of older blues numbers. Been playing more than 40 years, can't work out why I am still rubbish...



Thanks @Neal 
Would love to hear some day. I am not much of a jazz fan but I do enjoy listening to live music from time to time. Would be cool to see a musician occasionally reach for a vape while playing... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (8/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Neal
> Would love to hear some day. I am not much of a jazz fan but I do enjoy listening to live music from time to time. Would be cool to see a musician occasionally reach for a vape while playing... lol



Thanks @Silver,
Did have a vape during gig, audience member asked what I was doing so I replied that the smoke machine was broken and I was helping the guys out...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

Neal said:


> Thanks @Silver,
> Did have a vape during gig, audience member asked what I was doing so I replied that the smoke machine was broken and I was helping the guys out...



Lol thats classic @Neal 
Hehe
Live human smoke machine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/4/17)

Neal said:


> Thanks @Silver,
> Did have a vape during gig, audience member asked what I was doing so I replied that the smoke machine was broken and I was helping the guys out...


Perhaps post your next gig online and we will see if we can arrange a hazey evening with no smoke machine 
You just have to pre-arrange a song so its vapes up and not lighters...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (13/4/17)

Christos said:


> Perhaps post your next gig online and we will see if we can arrange a hazey evening with no smoke machine
> You just have to pre-arrange a song so its vapes up and not lighters...



Will do mate, only down side is I am based in Swaziland at moment.


----------



## Christos (13/4/17)

Neal said:


> Will do mate, only down side is I am based in Swaziland at moment.


Perhaps I can hire a caravelle and get a crew together. @Silver can be the designated driver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (13/4/17)

So far we have the list as follows(I think the limit is 12):

@Silver - Designated driver - evod wont disturb or hamper drivers visibility.
@Stosta - Luggage carrier and general erands
@Rob Fisher - To get the party started and also to raid the juice stash if we run short ( Im pretty sure rob will pack for a zombie apocalypse)
@SAVapeGear - To bail us out of jail if needs be or be the voice of reason in conflicting times
@Caramia - Because beer and gin is always a good combo
@Caramia's Hubby just in case @Stosta gets funny ideas
@Takie - We need someone to rip on
@Christos - Designated car bar man

Any Takers?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (13/4/17)

Christos said:


> So far we have the list as follows(I think the limit is 12):
> 
> @Silver - Designated driver - evod wont disturb or hamper drivers visibility.
> @Stosta - Luggage carrier and general erands
> ...


Bit of a stretch here but I'm adding @Spydro - Babe magnet and genearly bringer of the ladies ( I suspect the SA ladies will have a soft spot for some dollars  )

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (13/4/17)

Christos said:


> So far we have the list as follows(I think the limit is 12):
> 
> @Silver - Designated driver - evod wont disturb or hamper drivers visibility.
> @Stosta - Luggage carrier and general erands
> ...





Christos said:


> Bit of a stretch here but I'm adding @Spydro - Babe magnet and genearly bringer of the ladies ( I suspect the SA ladies will have a soft spot for some dollars  )



Bwahahaha!!!!

You are on form lately @Christos ! There's actually too much gold in these two posts to fully comment on. But just know that my days of manual labour are well over. Also you won't have to worry about me getting any funny ideas. All my thinking is done for me by my wife

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (13/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Bwahahaha!!!!
> 
> You are on form lately @Christos ! There's actually too much gold in these two posts to fully comment on. But just know that my days of manual labour are well over. Also you won't have to worry about me getting any funny ideas. All my thinking is done for me by my wife


Which wife? The actual one or uncle @Feliks Karp ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

@Christos 

@Stosta is quite right - you are on top form lately!
You cracked me up with the Caravelle idea and that I am the driver because of my Evod. Haha

May I introduce to you the ECIGSSA Bus!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (13/4/17)

Silver said:


> @Christos
> 
> @Stosta is quite right - you are on top form lately!
> You cracked me up with the Caravelle idea and that I am the driver because of my Evod. Haha
> ...


Shotgun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (13/4/17)

Silver said:


> @Christos
> 
> @Stosta is quite right - you are on top form lately!
> You cracked me up with the Caravelle idea and that I am the driver because of my Evod. Haha
> ...


Fixed @Silver . Note the front has smaller 18-24mg clouds

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

Oh no - that is just too hilarious @Christos

If that's what the bus looks like I don't think we will make it to Swaziland. Neal will probably have to bail us out somewhere...

Wait till Pixstar sees this thread


----------



## Christos (13/4/17)

Silver said:


> Oh no - that is just too hilarious @Christos
> 
> If that's what the bus looks like I don't think we will make it to Swaziland. Neal will probably have to bail us out somewhere...
> 
> Wait till Pixstar sees this thread


The 1960's bus can be rigged to produce that exact cloud but it will cost 10KW from that 23KW engine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (13/4/17)

Silver said:


> @Christos
> 
> @Stosta is quite right - you are on top form lately!
> You cracked me up with the Caravelle idea and that I am the driver because of my Evod. Haha
> ...



IF that is the bus I am in, I will beg borrow and/or steal to make sure I can make this trip. With all those clouds, I wont even have to take my gear with, second hand vapor is a thing... Can we just agree on one juice, I do not mix my vapes ... or is that drinks? Not sure ... either way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/4/17)

Christos said:


> Which wife? The actual one or uncle @Feliks Karp ?


​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (13/4/17)

Anneries said:


> IF that is the bus I am in, I will beg borrow and/or steal to make sure I can make this trip. With all those clouds, I wont even have to take my gear with, second hand vapor is a thing... Can we just agree on one juice, I do not mix my vapes ... or is that drinks? Not sure ... either way.


Looks like you got a spot. Uncle @Feliks Karp is not with @Stosta.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia (14/4/17)

YAY! Road trip!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

